# March Nor'easter vs. ST224P



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Due to health issues, I had recently traded in my 12 year old Ariens ST1332DLE snow beast for a tamer more domesticated model that my petite wife can operate (Husqvarna ST224P). Over the span of 11 hours... 18" of snow fell at my second home in Hampden, PA. A more than adequate test for rookie operator and her female friendly snow blower. 

How did the blower do? Well... it got the job done. 18" of heavy snow is a bit much for a 6.5 HP 24" snow blower. But using the proper technique, speed and pauses... It cleared away mine and 3 neighboring driveways. The Husky ST224P doesn't have the muscle to power thru deep snow falls like the Ariens ST1332DLE (which is a significantly a bigger more robust blower). But it can adequately clear away deep snow falls when used patiently at a pace that its conducive for its smaller engine.

In the end, my wife was pleased that she did not have to spend hours manually shoveling our 102' driveway. But she is even more pleased with the fact that clearing the driveway did not result in an aching back. It was a win for the ST224P and the wife.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

That sounds awesome. 
Husqvarna really stepped up thier game in the last couple years. 
Post some pics? 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Sorry no pictures on wife behind blower. My wife deleted them off phone, as she was wearing an "unflattering outfit" that was also not "color coordinated". Pictures of cleared drive and snow covered deck.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Lol thanks for the pics. 
Looks like you got a nice dump of snow there! 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Wife back out again. Doing the EOD pile-up.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

That's awesome!!

Sent from my shed!


----------

